# Golf clubs - refurbishing forged irons



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

I've noticed the face of my forged irons have a bit of rust on them. Whats the best way to get rid of it..can I polish it with something, or do I need to take it for some sort of sandblasting treatment. If so where do I can take it ? Any advice welcome.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

WD40 and rub with cloth - or use brasso type cleaner.


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Cheers, will give it a shot


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Polishing it will remove the rust, but unfortunately it quickly returns. One solution is to take them to a professional place, & have them re-chromed. They will then be like brand-new again.

I however just carry on using my lob-wedge complete with rust. It doestnt appear to affect the performance.

Alternatively, spend a few minutes in the practise bunker, & you will have freshly sand blasted clubs


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

WD40 and a cloth works for me most times.In winter.

But also try bar keepers friend .
White paste in a tin available at most hardwear shops.
Brings irons up lovely and protects them for a while.
Good on the exhaust tail pipes too.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> I however just carry on using my lob-wedge complete with rust. It doestnt appear to affect the performance.


......some brands of wedges are suppose to go rusty to enhance backspin.


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> Polishing it will remove the rust, but unfortunately it quickly returns. One solution is to take them to a professional place, & have them re-chromed. They will then be like brand-new again.
> 
> I however just carry on using my lob-wedge complete with rust. It doestnt appear to affect the performance.
> 
> Alternatively, spend a few minutes in the practise bunker, & you will have freshly sand blasted clubs


Is this re-chroming expensive ? Can't remember them ever being chromed as such :-/ I'm sure it makes no difference to my game either, but u know what they say..its a game of confidence ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Is this re-chroming expensive ? Can't remember them ever being chromed as such Â :-/ I'm sure it makes no difference to my game either, but u know what they say..its a game of confidence Â ;D


Ha ha, very much so.

Seeing as you say they are forged irons, I suspect they would have been chromed, or at least finished in a satiny type way. Either way I think they can be restored, & I dont think its horrendous.

Surely this is a good excuse to buy a new set?


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

They are were satin finished. Mizuno Comp EZ.
I looked at the new MX20s, but they aren't that much of a step forward. The extra Â£400 is gonna be spent on new fairway woods instead ;D A bit of scratch remover I had for the car seems to remove the rust and restore it a little. :-/


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> They are were satin finished. Mizuno Comp EZ.
> I looked at the new MX20s, but they aren't that much of a step forward. The extra Â£400 is gonna be spent on new fairway woods instead Â ;D A bit of scratch remover I had for the car seems to remove the rust and restore it a little. Â :-/


I've been trying out my mates MX20's today as he's upgraded to the Callaway VFT (didnt try the VFT, but they look the dog danglies!!). Put simply, loved the clubs!! I currently use Compt CT and noticed vast improvement (distance) in my long iron shots using the MX20's.

BTW, no need to splash out Â£400. Good/Fair condition EZ still selling for over Â£200 in sec hand market and MX20's for approx Â£350 (without SW) on ebay. Flog your EZ and buy the MX20's!


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> I've been trying out my mates MX20's today as he's upgraded to the Callaway VFT (didnt try the VFT, but they look the dog danglies!!). Put simply, loved the clubs!! I currently use Compt CT and noticed vast improvement (distance) in my long iron shots using the MX20's.
> 
> BTW, no need to splash out Â£400. Good/Fair condition EZ still selling for over Â£200 in sec hand market and MX20's for approx Â£350 (without SW) on ebay. Flog your EZ and buy the MX20's!


I agree MX20s are superb, probably best cavities money can buy..and its mighty tempting..but I decided to try a couple of those new girly rescue clubs. Reckon they're gonna improve my score better as my long irons are weak. Try Mizuno Hi Fli and Taylormade Rescue Mids. People may laugh, but I reckon they will be the next major trend as people replace their unusable 2/3/4 irons..Still, if they are crap, I can always flog the lot and buy MX20s. ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Nothing to do with this post other than related to golf.....I am teeing off at 14:30 on the Queen's Course at Gleneagles today.....don't care that it is going to be pissing it down with the chance of thunderstorms....still better than working! ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> but I decided to try a couple of those new girly rescue clubs. Reckon they're gonna improve my score better as my long irons are weak. Try Mizuno Hi Fli and Taylormade Rescue Mids


You checked out the new Wilson Fatshaft hybrid irons (3 and 4 irons replaced with a 17 Hybrid Wood and a 21 hybrid wood)?? Haven't tried them out myself though.


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Don't know the Wilsons, but bit late now..I bought the TM Mid Rescue 3. Dead easy to hit, but not a great deal of feel. Also bought a Mizuno Blue Rage 3 wood. Cracking club. But the amazing thing was I was looking at Ti drivers and accidently tried the Cobra SS 350 thinking it was a great deal at 139 (the sticker price turned out to be for the fairways !). Well when I came to pay, and the guy said 225, I went..err.. I was mistaken, and I couldn't afford it. After mentioning I knew they will be discontinued, he taps away on his calc and comes up with 139 ! Deal of the day. Let see if I can win the stapleford on Wednesday ;D

This thread is fast becoming the TT owners golf thread. Maybe I should rename it 

Whos going to Wentworth next week then ?


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> Nothing to do with this post other than related to golf.....I am teeing off at 14:30 on the Queen's Course at Gleneagles today.....don't care that it is going to be pissing it down with the chance of thunderstorms....still better than working! Â ;D


Superb ! How was it.... What did you shoot net


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Â Also bought a Mizuno Blue Rage 3 wood. Cracking club.
> 
> Whos going to Wentworth next week then ? Â


Bit freaky, I bought Mizuno blue rage 3 wood last month (graphite regular for Â£68 new) !! Been playing with only irons for a year, thought it was time to play proper golf and bought a wood. Just about got the hang of this club and regularly hitting 220-230 with it. Hopefully, this should knock a few shots off my h/cap.

Not playing at Wentworth itself, but will be playing at the "poor men Wentworth", namely Foxhill / Surrey next week. Even better, be playing at Sandwich end June (just before Open qualifier). Can't wait!!

Also going to Portugal in May, and will be squeezing a few rounds too. She doesn't know yet, but I think she will ask a few questions when she sees my clubs as we pack the car.......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Superb ! How was it.... What did you shoot net Â


Unfortunately I was playing with customers so we played a 4-ball better ball. We lost 2 & 1. Great afternoon - but got rained on, wind burnt, sun burnt and had hail stones as well. Still better than working! ;D


----------

